# [INSTALACION] problemas al descomprimir portage (cerrado)

## bontakun

estimada comunidad,

mucho tiempo sin pasar por acá a postear algo...

les comento que me está sucediendo algo muy extraño, estoy intendo instalar gentoo en un notebook con un disco SSD con la siguiente configuración en particiones

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1 *           2048    718847    358400   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
> 
> /dev/sda2           718848  82638847  40960000   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
> ...

 

mi problema puntual está con la partición sda5, la cual uso para almacenar el directorio /usr/portage, ya que al hacer emerge --sync o descomprimir directamente el árbol portage, después de un momento descomprimiendo, me comienza a arrojar el siguiente msg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> portage/java-virtuals/saaj-api/metadata.xml
> 
> tar: portage/java-virtuals: No se puede mkdir: No queda espacio en el dispositivo
> ...

 

entiendo que la partición no se encuentra llena, de hecho se queda en 33% de uso

si quito la partición y descomprimo directamente sobre /, no tengo problemas para  continuar, pero siempre he tenido por costumbre separar el directorio portage y es la primera vez q me ocurre algo como esto

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

/dev/sda5 ¿que formato tiene? si tiene formato, ¿tiene este formato soporte en el kernel que usas para descomprimir?

----------

## bontakun

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> /dev/sda5 ¿que formato tiene? si tiene formato, ¿tiene este formato soporte en el kernel que usas para descomprimir?

 

estimado

la partición sda5 esta formateada como ext4, al igual que sda6 donde pretendo dejar el sistema /, de hecho almacena datos ya que parte de la descompresión del árbol portage queda almacenada en el directorio, generalmente las 33%-36% de capacidad

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

Que tamaño tiene la partición ¿puede ser que aunque no te quedes sin espacio te estés quedando sin inodes?

Creo que puedes ver el tanto por ciento de inodes ocupados en la salida del comando:

```

fsck -v /dev/sda5 

```

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

Quedarse sin inodos en la partición de Portage es ya un problema clásico. Básicamente el problema es que como el arbol de Portage son miles de ficheros de muy poco tamaño (excluyendo distfiles) es más fácil quedarse antes sin inodos para tantos ficheros que quedarse sin espacio para almacenarlos.

La solución es crear el sistema de ficheros con más espacio para los inodos. Si no recuerdo mal era con la opción "-i" o "-b" del comando mkfs. Busca por el foro que hay varios hilos que lo explican bien.

Otra solución es comprimir al vuelo el árbol de Portage con squashfs y olvidarte de tener una partición dedicada para Portage. Yo lo llevo haciendo años y me va de maravilla. Tienes más información en este hilo.

----------

## bontakun

pido disculpas, ya que no había podido revisar el tema por motivos de trabajo.

Como siempre, muchas gracias por las respuestas, y como bien mencionan me había quedado sin nodos, voy a intentar aplicar solución sugerida por Stolz a ver como me va... de momento dejo el hilo abierto y les comento más adelante

Saludos

----------

## bontakun

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otra solución es comprimir al vuelo el árbol de Portage con squashfs y olvidarte de tener una partición dedicada para Portage. Yo lo llevo haciendo años y me va de maravilla. Tienes más información en este hilo.

 

como siempre stolz, solucionando mis problemas en gentoo... pero no puede ser tan fácil

he "echo" lo mencionado en el hilo q dejaste como en el hitHub, pero  hay un paso q no logro

```

emerge -pv sys-fs/squash_dir

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-fs/squash_dir".

```

voy a dejar cerrado este hilo, y a buscar como resolver lo pendiente, si no encuentro solución tendré q acudir a foro nuevamente

como siempre muchas gracias

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-fs/squash_dir". 

 

ahora se llama squashmount.

saluetes

----------

## bontakun

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-fs/squash_dir".  
> 
> ahora se llama squashmount.
> 
> saluetes

 

gracias gringo por la respuesta, ya tengo instalado squash_dir, y es q tenía un pequeño problema de linckeo a los ebuilds de layman, me faltaba agregar 

```
source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

en mi make.conf, pero consulto, cual es la diferencia entre sys-fs/squashmount y sys-fs/squash_dir, hay alguna ventaja como para plantearme cambiar al primero

Saludos y gracias nuevamente por la respuesta

----------

## Stolz

sys-fs/squashmount y sys-fs/squash_dir son del mismo autor y sirven para lo mismo. Antes solo existía squash_dir pero el autor ha decidido enmascararlo en favor de squashmount. Squashmount es una reescritura desde cero de squash_dir pero en perl. Por lo que leo, el motivo para enmascarar squash_dir no es que haya dejado de ser válido es que en algún momento de un futuro cercano dejará de ser mantenido.

Las ventajas de squashmount según pone en su README son mejor interfaz de usuario y más soporte de sistemas de arranque.  El autor recomienda obviamente usar squashmount. Yo como no actualizo el overlay de mv ni me había enterado de la existencia de squashmount, tengo squash_dir funcionando y así se va a quedar de momento.

Saludozzzzzzzz

[+ info]

https://github.com/vaeth/squash_dir

https://github.com/vaeth/squashmount

----------

## bontakun

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> sys-fs/squashmount y sys-fs/squash_dir son del mismo autor y sirven para lo mismo. Antes solo existía squash_dir pero el autor ha decidido enmascararlo en favor de squashmount. Squashmount es una reescritura desde cero de squash_dir pero en perl. Por lo que leo, el motivo para enmascarar squash_dir no es que haya dejado de ser válido es que en algún momento de un futuro cercano dejará de ser mantenido.
> 
> Las ventajas de squashmount según pone en su README son mejor interfaz de usuario y más soporte de sistemas de arranque.  El autor recomienda obviamente usar squashmount. Yo como no actualizo el overlay de mv ni me había enterado de la existencia de squashmount, tengo squash_dir funcionando y así se va a quedar de momento.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz
> ...

 

gracias Stolz, yo aún estoy retocando el sistema, a ver si lo cambio uno de estos días a ver como me va

Saludos

----------

